# Where can I get some algae?



## Ming shipwreck (Feb 26, 2011)

I just started a new 20-gallon planted tank in partial sun, and I want to seed it with some more agreeable kinds of algae. I have a 5-gallon planted bowl, and it has this coarse, stringy algae that gets really long and I have to tear it out in clumps. So I'm hoping that if I seed the new tank with a more agreeable kind of algae--green spot or brown diatom or anything that doesn't make long coarse strings that clog up the tank--the strings won't be as much of a problem (or maybe I won't get them at all).

Has anybody tried to do this before? I was thinking to ask a fish store if I could have a couple pieces of their gravel.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would get a critter that eats the algae, like a shrimp or crab. Plecos, snails, corys, catfish and otos are also algae eaters (DO NOT misconstrue that Chinese or Siamese algae eaters eat only algae - they're a**holes and will beat up your other fish), however the aforementioned save the shrimp and crabs won't eat hair algae.

Just my thoughts.


----------

